# Sari the cream female moyen



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

She's SOOO precious!! You really do follow suggestions well, don't you!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh, she's pretty! Love the touch of apricot on the ears.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh so cute- i'm usually not a bow person but SO cute on her!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

She is REALLY cute. Where did you get her?

I'd better be careful. I always wanted a Moyen. I will have to repeat again and again --- no you do not want another dog -- no you do not want another dog!!!

Nice name too!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh she is adorable! She looks JUST like my boy did as a puppy.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

We drove all the way to a breeder in Wauseon, OH for her.

added
Riegseckers Kennel


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

she's a real beauty and I love her bows!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Very cute! She is a pretty color. I like bows on girls ( nail polish even!) .. you will see that as Tizzy grows up LOL! Not all the time , just for special occasions


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cute girl you have, she is going to be a beautiful young lady when she grows up


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She is adorable. Love the bows.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Is she a Goldendoodle? I looked at that kennel and they don't say anything about Poodles. 

Riegsecker's Kennel

However, unlike most Doodle breeders, they don't want thousands for their puppies!!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Her roommate was a golden doodle. I believe they said this was their first litter of Moyens. She was the last to go home when I got her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is precious! A real girly girl!


----------

